# [UML] Selbst Aggregation



## Laocoon (6. Juni 2007)

Hallo Allerseits,

ich habe mal eine Frage zu Aggregationen in UML. Ich habe eine Klasse, die eine Aggregation auf sich selbst hat (siehe Anhang). Kann ich nun ein Objekt a der Klasse Window haben, dass auf ein Objekt b der Klasse Window verweißt und selbst wiederum auf a verweißt (also nen zirkel). 
Es geht nicht darum ob das guter oder schlechter stiel ist, bzw. sinn macht. Es interessiert mich nur, ob das durch das Diagramm erlaubt wäre.

Grüße
Daniel


----------

